# Aufkleber Set für GT Zaskar LE



## forever GT (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo und guten Tag, 

habe seit fast 10Jahren ein GT Zaskar LE mit Shimano XTR und Pulstarnaben, das ganz in Schwarz eloxiert. 

Mittlerweile haben die Aufkleber an Schönheit verloren, durch Kratzer. 

Ist es möglich einen Satz zu bekommen, gerne im originalen Blau/Weiss. 

Natürlich zahle ich den gewünschten Betrag. 

Wäre super, wenn es klappen würden, denn dann sieht das gute Stück wieder aus wie neu. 

Beste Grüße 

forever GT


----------



## Kint (4. Juli 2006)

hallo, herzlich willlkomen im gt forum, usw...ein weiterer verrückter ist immer 
willkommen.  
eins zualler erst: ich verstehe dein problem, allerdings ist das kein grund zwei freds zu eröffnen.  
generell wird es schwierig sein originale decals dafür zu bekommen, da die wohl nicht mehr produziert werden. schau erst mal bei ebay nach. mehr bleibt dazu (vorerst) nicht zu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (4. Juli 2006)

hi & herzlich willkommen zum zweiten.

du schreibst, dein zaskar ist ca. 10 jahre alt.
ich kann dir mit diesen Repro's helfen, weitere infos -> pm

Einfach den Beitrag lesen: link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=184102&highlight=zaskar+decals












sollten dies nicht die richtigen sein, dann schau mal bei ebay.com nach:





http://cgi.ebay.com/MTB-GT-Zaskar-L...oryZ7295QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





http://cgi.ebay.com/MTB-GT-ZASKAR-d...oryZ7295QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

gruß, tom


----------



## forever GT (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo unds guten Morgen,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich bräuchte so einen Satz in Blau mit weissem Rand.

Gibt es so einen Satz?

Beste Grüße
forever GT


----------



## tomasius (5. Juli 2006)

äh, welchen jetzt genau  

diesen? 






den gibt's bei ebay.com

gruß, tom


----------



## Kint (6. Juli 2006)

Tom mir ist mittlerweile klar, warum du nur die frühen (farblosen) decals reproduzierst...  glaube er meinte mit weissen rand diese hier:


			
				tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/MTB-GT-Zaskar-L...oryZ7295QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



wenn du die noch brauchst aber nicht in bucht.com bieten kannst willst, kein papyal hast  oder watauchimmer, ich habe bei felnzo gestern gekauft, und du kannst dich ranhängen. sach einfach bescheid.  gruß sven


----------



## tomasius (6. Juli 2006)

@kint
stimmt, die hab' ich nicht. diese filigranen decals kann ich einfach nicht mit meiner kleinen nagelschere schneiden.  
gruß, tom


----------



## forever GT (6. Juli 2006)

hallo,
kann leider hier im büro nicht mehr in auf ebay bieten und auch keine bilder anschauen, schei........

ich würde kich gerne draufhängen. bitte schicke mir doch mal ein foto, wenn es geht und sage mir den preis.

[email protected]

ciao
forever GT


----------



## oliversen (7. Juli 2006)

Hi Zusammen,

bezueglich der Decals habe ich auch eine Frage:
Habe mir neulich einen Satz aus der Bucht besorgt. Angeblich sind es die Originalen. 
Leider liegt den Dingern keine Anleitung bei wie man die am Besten anbringt. Da ich sie zunaechst als normale Aufkleber ansah machte ich mir keinen Kopf. Nun jedoch erinnere ich mich, einen Post gelesen zu haben, das man viel Sidolin verwenden soll damit man die Decals noch etwas ausrichten kann.

Was hat es denn damit auf sich? Und was waere sonst noch zu beachten?

Oliver


----------



## DieÖligeKette (7. Juli 2006)

oliversen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> bezueglich der Decals habe ich auch eine Frage:
> Habe mir neulich einen Satz aus der Bucht besorgt. Angeblich sind es die Originalen.
> ...




klick

btw: ich bräuchte für mein 96er zaskar noch decals, kann mir wer weiterhelfen?
(am liebsten schwarz)


----------



## oliversen (7. Juli 2006)

Mammmmmiiiiiii......

@ Die OeligeKette


Geil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (8. Juli 2006)

Ich brauche gaaaaanz dringend (!!!!!!) GT-Decals in PINK!! Wer kann sowas?


----------



## oliversen (9. Juli 2006)

Hi Zusammen,

jetzt muss ich nochmal auf die Vorgehensweise beim aufkleben zurueckkommen.

Meine Decals sitzen auf einem weissen Traegerpapier und sind mit einer transparenten Schutzfolie bedeckt.

Vom dem Traegerpapier loese ich die Schutzfloie mit samt der Aufkleber. 
Rahmen mit Sidolin behandeln, anbringen, ausrichten....und dann bekomme ich die Schutzfolie nicht ab... das heist der Aufkleber kommt mit der Schutzfolie wieder weg und bleibt nicht am Rahmen haften.

Bin ich zu schnell? Sollten die Aufkleber ein paar Stunden "aushaerten" bevor ich die Schutzfolie loese?

Anbei ein Bildchen der Kleber aus wie ich sie habe.

Oliver


----------



## Kint (9. Juli 2006)

jepp genau das. das sidolin muss verdampfen...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (9. Juli 2006)

keine schwarzen zaskar decals für mich?


----------



## Kint (10. Juli 2006)

tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> sollten dies nicht die richtigen sein, dann schau mal bei ebay.com nach:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



felnzo verkauft immer wieder die gleichen decals schreib ihm dochmal ne mail. sobald eine auktion aus ist stellt er ne neue rein.

Natürlich alles ORGINALE... genau wie die von Tom...


----------

